# Block Proxy in a Network



## Mancharagopan (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi, In my network some employees using proxy softwares like ultrasurf to bypass the security and browse blocked website. How can i block users from using proxy software in my network? 

All the connections going through Cisco 3750 Switch and ASA 5505 Firewall.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate.

You can find out what port the application uses (i think ultrasurf uses 9666) and block it on the ASA.

That being said, i think if your employees are bypassing network security, a conversation needs to be had with your boss to educate your colleagues on acceptable usage of systems.


----------

